# Buffy mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Tanta's Nodak trophy...Thanks for taking a peak.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW  what a beauty. A very nice mount again!! congrats on the trophy!! :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

great mount


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm looking to get the Butter Ball I got this year mounted and that might be the one I get. Very nice mount!!!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sweet mount rick :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Rick, as usual, you have an incredible talent!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DAMN IT! I knew I shouldn't have let him shoot it!

Looks awsome Rick nice work!


----------



## jnyman81 (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful mount!!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

thats perty rat ter.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Another great mount! You're an artist!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I never realized how ugly their pink are. Anyways, beautiful bird and beautiful mount. I want one.


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Just curious why the feet look so big?Like a snow goose.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Jewish Mallard said:


> Just curious why the feet look so big?Like a snow goose.


They are divers, so they have BIG feet, but I assure, they are nowhere the size of a snow goose. Maybe you're used to taxidermy work where they don't inject the feet? When you don't, they shrivel up like tooth pic's and some people think that is normal.

Here's some live pic's of a buffy to show you how big they are for their size.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

And one more...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> And one more...


That looks about like him when he shot it! :lol:


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

awesome job! :beer:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome mount and congrats


----------

